# Fluorescent tubes



## Rub (Jul 14, 2005)

Hello!!!!
Do you Know this fluorescent tube??????: *Philips TLD 96*
In case that you put a extra fluorescent tube............*TLD 96 or TLD 840*??????????
Thanks
............some answer for that question too???????????


----------



## vishy_100 (Jul 1, 2005)

Yes i think i may my mate just put some of those on his tank(i think) with grolux and is getting amazing results a nice bright white,
Matt


----------



## kekon (Aug 1, 2005)

TLD 840 is a "Cool White" type. Some people have bad opinions about it.


----------

